# Offset and wheel question for a B6 Passat! Plz help!



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Will a 19X8.5 et37 fit in the front of a B6 and a 19X9.5 et37 at the rear? 
Also does anyone know the offset on the OEM 17"s that come on the 3.6L Passats?
Thank you!


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Offset and wheel question for a B6 Passat! Plz help! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Also does anyone know the offset on the OEM 17"s that come on the 3.6L Passats?


A quick way to find out is to take one of the wheels off your car. It will be stamped on the inside of the wheel - probably on the back of one of the spokes.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Offset and wheel question for a B6 Passat! Plz help! (MEIN_VW)*

ah! yes, true that! hopefully it stops raining


----------



## MARIOFROMNEWYORK (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Offset and wheel question for a B6 Passat! Plz help! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Will a 19X8.5 et37 fit in the front of a B6 and a 19X9.5 et37 at the rear? 
Also does anyone know the offset on the OEM 17"s that come on the 3.6L Passats?
Thank you!

http://4130-products.com/wheels/
All you need right their!


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

MARIOFROMNEWYORK said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Will a 19X8.5 et37 fit in the front of a B6 and a 19X9.5 et37 at the rear?
> Also does anyone know the offset on the OEM 17"s that come on the 3.6L Passats?
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------

